# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Costo de exportación por contenedor en Perú se redujo a US$ 680, señala Comex

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Frente a los US$ 875 calculados en el Doing Business 2009* *Días invertidos en proceso de exportación se han reducido de 24 a 18*  *Lima, jul. 20 (ANDINA).-* El costo de exportación por contenedor en Perú se redujo a 680 dólares, frente a montos superiores a 800 dólares que antes habían calculado otras instituciones, señaló hoy la Sociedad de Comercio Exterior del Perú (ComexPerú). 
Esta es una baja considerable frente a los 875 dólares calculados previamente en el Doeing Business 2009 y a los 825 dólares señalados por el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) en un reporte elaborado para presentar las mejoras en el comercio transfronterizo en los últimos meses. 
Los exportadores afirman que el costo por contenedor se encuentra ahora en alrededor de 680 dólares debido a que los operadores portuarios (Neptunia, Unimar, Tramarsa Terminal de Contenedores y Alconsa, entre otros) ofrecen el servicio integral con el fin de que haya fidelidad de sus clientes frente a la próxima competencia del Muelle Sur. 
Comex explicó que los tres primeros documentos para realizar una operación de exportación son los requeridos por la autoridad aduanera, como la factura comercial, conocimiento de embarque y la declaración única de aduanas. 
Sin embargo, los demás son documentos necesarios para los privados que forman parte del proceso. 
Si el usuario acude a un operador logístico en búsqueda de un servicio integral, los costos se reducen considerablemente hasta 680 dólares, subrayó. 
Señaló que los días invertidos en un proceso de exportación también se han reducido, es decir, desde la solicitud de la reserva del espacio de la nave que llevará la mercadería a destino, hasta la regularización del trámite ante la autoridad aduanera, dando fin a la operación. 
Según el informe Doing Business 2009, el tiempo requerido en un proceso de exportación es de 24 días, mientras que según el reciente informe del Mincetur éste alcanza los 18 días. 
De acuerdo con el Mincetur, si bien es cierto que la normativa aduanera vigente presenta un número determinado de días a fin de regularizar el régimen, éstos no deben ser considerados como los días totales a fin de medir el proceso. 
Asimismo, dijo que la motivación de un usuario exportador responsable y diligente, que empieza a realizar los trámites para el embarque de la mercadería con muchos días de anticipación, no debe formar parte del conteo por lo que no puede ser considerado una demora ni un indicador válido para medir el tiempo total del proceso de exportación. 
El reporte anual Doing Business es un documento que, bajo el análisis de determinados indicadores, permite medir y comparar la competitividad entre países y la evolución que ha tenido respecto del año anterior. 
Uno de los indicadores presentados por dicha institución es el de comercio transfronterizo, que brinda datos de cómo los países han mostrado su desempeño respecto de la competitividad y eficiencia logística y de aduanas relacionados con la operatividad del comercio internacional. 
El reporte Doing Business 2009 sitúa a Perú en el puesto 93 de 181 economías para el caso de ese indicador, con lo que retrocedió 18 lugares respecto del año 2008, puntualizó Comex.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú redujo la pobreza más rápidamente que otros países de la región, según el BCP Artículo: Exportación de conservas de pimientos crece 113% en primeros 5 meses, señala Maximixe Artículo: Exportación de frutas y hortalizas cerraría este año en US$ 1,800 millones, señala Adex Enapu cobrará US$ 26 por contenedor que movilicen las grúas pórtico del puerto del Callao En el Perú se paga 20% menos del costo real del agua, afirma ANA

----------

